# Chicken emergency!!!!



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

This is one of the chickens I’m caring for. I went out to lock the chickens up for the night and found her not breathing and moving her head up a down with her neck bent as in the photo. I just gave her an epsom salt bath thinking she might be egg bound but there’s nothing. Help???


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any sounds when she breathes? Can you check inside her mouth to see if anything is there? Try to get a look into the throat area too. 

I may be way off the mark here. I've never seen any posture like that but I'm wondering if something rather large is stuck.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> View attachment 42898
> This is one of the chickens I’m caring for. I went out to lock the chickens up for the night and found her not breathing and moving her head up a down with her neck bent as in the photo. I just gave her an epsom salt bath thinking she might be egg bound but there’s nothing. Help???


I have never seen chicken posture quite like that, and am kinda worried about the limp part. I don't think that's a chicken being egg bound (poor thing) but are thinking the problems in the breathing might signal respiratory problems or something in the throaght. I hope she gets better!

hey @dawg53. any ideas?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My first thought was crook neck aka wry neck which could be genetic, a vitamin deficiency or a head injury of some sort.
You can try giving your hen Vitamin E and B1 (thiamine.) 
Give the vitamins for 10 days and watch for improvement and continue as necessary. If there isnt any improvement by 10 days, stop the vitamins. 
I suggest that you read up on "Wry Neck" in poultry for any other possible treatments.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

She’s worse today. I checked her throat yesterday and there was nothing. Today, she’s barely moving and has little to no control of her head and neck. Her comb is soft so I think she’s dehydrated but she isn’t able to drink or eat anything on her own. Once again, my mom doesn’t care at all about her. She says “ it’s just a chicken we can get a new one for five dollars”. I’ll look at the stuff we have and try to hand feed her. All she wants is to be held right now.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

We have these probiotics that you put in water. Should I try these?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can but you'll have to make sure to dose her yourself if she's not able to drink on her own.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I used a little under a tenth in a gallon and added 1/5 of the scoop. So I gave her basically twice the amount I was supposed to put in and gave her 10 ml of that. Should I give her more? Maybe some more plain water?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know. You don't want to stress her too much. We have to be careful about overdosing, some of those vitamins can become toxic over time. 

See if you can rub her neck and have her straighten it out. If it is wry, a massage can help and might allow her to drink on her own.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

So sorry to see she is not doing well, hope she will heal! 

I'm definitely not going to be any help here sadly.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I doubt she will live through tonight. my mom forced me to put her back with the rest of the flock and then took my phone when i protested. she has no control whatsoever of her neck anymore. her neck is just limp.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry. I know this is frustrating for you and you don't want her suffering needlessly.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear!


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I found her out of her box and perching today with everyone else! I’m so glad she pulled through


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> View attachment 42943
> I found her out of her box and perching today with everyone else! I’m so glad she pulled through


YAY! No more droopy head mess


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> View attachment 42943
> I found her out of her box and perching today with everyone else! I’m so glad she pulled through


That's awesome! Wow, she absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Here is her again! She’s still doing wonderful! I really wish I would know what happened to her.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> View attachment 43011
> Here is her again! She’s still doing wonderful! I really wish I would know what happened to her.


She's looking beautiful and healthy! A vet might know, you probably don't feel like going to a vet though to ask.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> She’s worse today. I checked her throat yesterday and there was nothing. Today, she’s barely moving and has little to no control of her head and neck. Her comb is soft so I think she’s dehydrated but she isn’t able to drink or eat anything on her own. Once again, my mom doesn’t care at all about her. She says “ it’s just a chicken we can get a new one for five dollars”. I’ll look at the stuff we have and try to hand feed her. All she wants is to be held right now.


Yup I guess everyone experiences those problems sometimes


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> View attachment 43011
> Here is her again! She’s still doing wonderful! I really wish I would know what happened to her.


That is amazing news.!


----------

